# Hiya!



## xFlossy (May 6, 2010)

I am new here so I thought I would introduce  Myself.

I am somewhat new to Makeup but know enough of the basics. Still very  much a tomboy at heart lol. I am keen to learn more and expand my ever  growing makeup collection even faster haha, just don't tell my Husband 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ummm what else... I live in Australia on the West Coast in a small Town  called Albany.

As well as Makeup, I love to dabble in anything that is Creative. Nail  art, Scrapbooking, Card Making, Sugar Craft like Fondant etc... But I  hate Cooking haha... go figure. I also like to get into Paranormal stuff  I will sit and watch shows like Most Haunted for hours on end,  transfixed. I am keen to explore places that are known to be Haunted.

That's a little about me, I can't wait to get to know you all


----------



## GucciGirl (May 6, 2010)

Welcome!!!! I love your profile pic


----------



## nunu (May 6, 2010)




----------



## Purple (May 6, 2010)




----------



## MzzRach (May 6, 2010)

Glad to have you join us!


----------



## n_c (May 6, 2010)




----------



## xFlossy (May 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone


----------



## vintageroses (May 7, 2010)

yays another aussie girl


----------



## bellaxo812 (May 7, 2010)




----------



## xFlossy (May 8, 2010)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Susanne (May 8, 2010)




----------



## bluedevilkitty (May 8, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Hypathya (May 11, 2010)

Hi!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's so nice to meet you!!


----------



## LMD84 (May 14, 2010)

to specktra hun! i hope you enjoy it here!


----------

